# Trouver un fichier dans le Finder



## _M1lan (2 Février 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je me permets de poster ici un sujet afin de savoir comment trouver un fichier dans le Finder avec AppleScript.
Par exemple, si je veux trouver le fichier *JaimeLesPatates.txt* mais que je ne sais pas où il est, est-il possible de faire en sorte qu'AppleScript fasse une vérification de tous les disques durs sur le mac et retourner le chemin vers ce fichier / le supprimer ?
Sinon, est-il possible de faire apparaitre une fenêtre Finder qui fait choisir à l'utilisateur un fichier en particulier pour le supprimer ensuite ?

D'avance, merci,
Milan


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Pourquoi veux-tu un script ?
Tu as l'intention à terme de l'intégrer dans un programme de plus grande envergure ?
Sinon, il y a des solutions tout-en-un qui t'éviteront d'avoir à manipuler les scripts.

1 Utiliser Spotlight (la loupe en haut à droite dans la barre des menus)
Tu tapes ta demande.
Spotlight propose des résultats (il te permet aussi de voir un aperçu).
En appuyant sur la touche "cmd" tu peux voir le chemin d'accès.
Mais tu ne peux pas supprimer le fichier depuis spotlight.

2 Tu télécharges EasyFind depuis l'AppStore.
C'est un logiciel de recherche gratuit, puissant et facile d'accès.
Les recherches sont paramétrables.
Les résultats donnent toutes les informations utiles (y compris le type du fichier, la date de créa et le chemin).
La suppression d'un fichier peut être effectuée en direct.
Il suffit d'appuyer sur la barre espace pour avoir un aperçu d'un résultat sélectionné.
Etc...

PS : Si tu tiens à tout prix à avoir un script, je ne suis pas la bonne personne.


----------



## _M1lan (3 Février 2019)

En fait, j'aimerais créer un script valable pour tous ses utilisateurs, et je voudrais donc absolument utiliser AppleScript.

Une idée ?


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Février 2019)

Ben non...


lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : Si tu tiens à tout prix à avoir un script, je ne suis pas la bonne personne.


----------

